# Copper Patina Project



## whatalotigot (3/2/15)

So I bought a Vanilla for a great price and decided to go ahead and do the patina iv been wanting for a while now.

Went to the shops and bought some:
Ammonia
Salt
Sand Paper

Put it in a box over night and in the morning I found this beauty.






Waiting to get home from work so I can dry her up and Clear coat. 

More pics to follow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## whatalotigot (4/2/15)

Salt left a nice white look on the dry patina... Ready for Clear Coating.







Went ahead and put 4 coats of thin clear on. Looking great so far. Left to dry for a few hours will be giving this baby some wet sanding later to get it nice and smooth and ready for some more clear coat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle (4/2/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Salt left a nice white look on the dry patina... Ready for Clear Coating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah now that blue is awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (4/2/15)

Im Very happy with the color. I was worried I would get a lot of Dark Blue. The light blue is awesome. Just what I was aiming for. More pics to follow once iv sanded and clear coated more. Cannot wait to see this mod all put together


----------



## MurderDoll (4/2/15)

Looking absolutely fantastic!
What ammonia and salt did you use?

I only have that Jeyes cloudy ammonia.


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

Looking fantastic bud. Keep it up


----------



## whatalotigot (5/2/15)

@Zodd I will take a pic of the ammonia I used. It was a cloudy ammonia aswell but not the Jeyes brand. And as for salt I used a course white salt straight out my kitchen.

Will post a pic of the ammonia I used later and another pic of the clear coat progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (9/2/15)

whatalotigot said:


> @Zodd I will take a pic of the ammonia I used. It was a cloudy ammonia aswell but not the Jeyes brand. And as for salt I used a course white salt straight out my kitchen.
> 
> Will post a pic of the ammonia I used later and another pic of the clear coat progress




bump.

Any updates?


----------



## whatalotigot (9/2/15)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (13/2/15)

So the finished product.. I love this color of this. BEAUT!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Necris (13/2/15)

Nicely done.great job on the clear too.maintaining the solid patina through rinse isnt a simple task

Can you elaborate on process,did you mist at all,ammonia only or did you supersaturate.

Here is my latest snake/dragon scale project with one coat of clear
Still pending alcohol ink layer in the clear areas and decal to finish

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## whatalotigot (16/2/15)

I saturated the tube with ammonia at first, and then poured salt grains all over the tube (the ammonia helped the salt stick to the tube ) I then misted over the tube again helping the salt dissolve.. I then soaked the towel under the tube with ammonia so once the tube became dry it would still be effected by ammonia fumes... I closed the tub and left it over night and the next morning it was totally blue. Gave it a few mists and abit more salt. But to be honest the overnight process was all it needed..

Hope that helps..

Btw that scale look is awesome.

Just BTW guys the clear coat I used was NOT the right one.. It was very brittle and it cracked on the edges and so I have removed the entire patina to start this again. ( twice the fun ) I will post more pics of the next patina process.. maybe a video of how I misted and saturated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (16/2/15)

An acetone soak will remove the clear but shouldnt damage the patina.but if its chipped redoing may be the better option.

The chipping may also relate too salt buildup from sprinkling.
Try mixing your salt and ammonia beforehand.i keep adding cupfulls of pink salt finely crushed to the ammonia,once it stops dissolving i decant into spray bottle.you will notice more of a metal patina than a caked on layer.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

